# Yampa river questions



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

You mean beside the standard things like watch out for rocks? 


I would just recommend that you scout Warm Springs, but that is a given.


DanCan


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

azpowell said:


> Headed down the yampa in a few days and was wondering if there are certain things i should watch out for at low flows 2000-4500 cfs. Never been down the yampa. 14' cat


4500 is pretty optimistic! -- I hope you are right (we're doing the trip in a week).


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

yeah it is... but i figure that is the highest i see it getting in the next week and a half, it was at 3k a few days ago. what day do you launch?


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

azpowell said:


> .... what day do you launch?


15th


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

We launch on the 14th.... SYOTR


----------



## Raftdog1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't launch till may 28. Does anyone have any thoughts on flow at that time?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rapids are all straight forward but I would prepare for snow rain rock falls etc. I've been down yampa in April when it's tshirts and margaritas and I've been down in May when it snowed the whole trip. Watch out for them skunks at jones hole. One surprised me in my vestibule after a late night groover run.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

Got off the Yampa last week in mixed group of rafts, canoes, and packrafts, 6 days, flow between 1,700 cfs and about 3,000. Beautiful trip with nothing to be concerned about. Restocking fresh water is a challenge (Echo Park water still off for the winter) and 14 deg mornings and a little snow made fires and an extra layer or 2 of warm clothes especially nice. Warm Springs was easy at that flow but worth scouting.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

azpowell said:


> We launch on the 14th.... SYOTR


We're taking 5 days, so we probably won't catch up to you; I hear there is a group leaving the day after us who are doing it in 4 days -- we'll most likely see them, but that's it at 1 launch per day.
ENJOY!!


----------

